# printed monogrammed beach towels



## mommy05 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am searching for a company that will allow me to design a monogrammed beach towel and send the artwork for printing. Does anyone know of a company that does this?? I have a monogramming boutique and would like to offer this product to my customers. I would like to be able to customize different designs and have individual towels printed. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?? I've been searching quite sometime with no luck. Thanks!
Sample image to what I am taking about...
http://www.haymarketdesigns.com/images/photo.jpeg
http://www.haymarketdesigns.com/images/photo.jpeg


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

With towels it's almost impossible to do one-offs. DTG could do it but you will be limited to only towels with a very very small thread and only light colored ones.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you checked with TerryTown? Terry Town - Expect Quality
If they can't help you directly, they may be able to direct you to one of their customers to get what you want.


----------



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

I am looking for the same thing. Did you ever find out who does this? It is done with a large sublimation printer and NOT DTG.

Thanks!!!


----------

